# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  تبادل مراكز القيادة بين "سابك" و"الراجحي" يثير جدلا في السوق السعودية

## حسان القضاة

تباينت آراء المحللين تجاه الأثر الذي يمكن أن يتركه تبادل مراكز القيادة في السوق السعودية، وذلك عقب تقدم "الراجحي" إلى المرتبة الأولى في قائمة الشركات الأكثر

أكثر...

----------

